# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نتایج نهایی آزاد و سراسری بالاخره کی اعلام می شود؟!

## Coyote

سلام
بالاخره کی قراره نتایج اعلام بشه؟ 
چرا اینقدر طولش می دن؟!

----------


## Ava62

با سلام ، گفتن تا 31 شهریور اعلام میکنن هرچند امکان بدقولی نیز وجود داره ...

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام
> بالاخره کی قراره نتایج اعلام بشه؟ 
> چرا اینقدر طولش می دن؟!


سلام
نتایج سراسری رو سنجش گفته 31 شهریور ولی احتمالا هفته آخر شهریور نتایج سراسری اعلام بشه

----------


## parisammd

یعنی دیگه دیرتر از 31 ام؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (13):

----------


## saj8jad

> یعنی دیگه دیرتر از 31 ام؟؟؟؟


نه دیگه از 31 ام دیرتر نمیشه ، اگر قرار باشه تو مهر اعلام نتیجه کنن کی شما میخوای بری دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی پس؟!

به احتمال بسیار زیاد همون هفته آخر شهریور نتایج اعلام میشه و در بدترین حالت همون 30 ام یا 31 ام دیگه

----------


## اردیبهشتی

بهشتی


Sent from my iPad Air2 using Tapatalk

----------


## soheil-020

کلا اینا دوست دارند بچه ها رو اذیت بکنند  :Yahoo (77):  اگه بخوان زودتر از اینا همه چیز رو مشخص میکنند ولی نمیدونم چه مرگشونه  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## soheil-020

> با سلام ، گفتن تا 31 شهریور اعلام میکنن هرچند امکان بدقولی نیز وجود داره ...


چه بدقولی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دیگه 31 خودش ته بد قولیه  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Ava62

> چه بدقولی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دیگه 31 خودش ته بد قولیه


به هرحال ممکنه چند روزی دیرو زود بشه ...

----------


## kemoonly

سلام
قسمت پاسخگویی سایت سنجش اینو پرسیدم گفتن دهه اخر شهریور میشه 20 تا 31 . احتمال هست زودتر ج بدن . این کارا بیشتر واسه ایجاد استرس مثبت تو بچ هاست .بیشتر بازی روانیه که بچه ها یهو جا نخورن . منتظر باشین  . تو همه ازمون ها همینه عقب و جلو میزنن .

----------


## MOHMAD

> سلام
> قسمت پاسخگویی سایت سنجش اینو پرسیدم گفتن دهه اخر شهریور میشه 20 تا 31 . احتمال هست زودتر ج بدن . این کارا بیشتر واسه ایجاد استرس مثبت تو بچ هاست .بیشتر بازی روانیه که بچه ها یهو جا نخورن . منتظر باشین  . تو همه ازمون ها همینه عقب و جلو میزنن .


منم پرسیدم گفت طی هفته آینده

----------


## خوبه

امیدوارنباشید زودترازاول مهر بدن نتایجو.قبلا هم قراربود۱۸مرداد کارنامه  ها بیاد اما۲۰ام اومد.فقط امیدوارم به امسال برسونن ما رو:-)

----------


## fatimaaas

> منم پرسیدم گفت طی هفته آینده

----------


## mahsa92

جالبه كه بدونيد بعضي ازاد ها ٢٣ وم رو زمان ثبتنام اعلام كردن!

----------


## MOHMAD

> 


خخخخخ به من گفت هفته آینده اعلام میشه

----------


## iman0013

> خخخخخ به من گفت هفته آینده اعلام میشه


این پاسخگو های سنجش خودشون از هیچی خبر ندارن!! ادمایی مثل من و شما هستن.من چند بار ازشون سوال مهم پرسیدم یه چیز دیگه جواب میدادن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## .erfan.lo

میاد انشا الله

----------


## Reza.k

> این پاسخگو های سنجش خودشون از هیچی خبر ندارن!! ادمایی مثل من و شما هستن.من چند بار ازشون سوال مهم پرسیدم یه چیز دیگه جواب میدادن


این پاسخگو های سنجش دنیایی دارن برای خودشون!!!!
 کلا یه جای دیگه سیر میکنن!!!

----------


## edin

میگم کجا گفتن از ۲۶ ام تا ۳۱ ام نتایج میاد؟

----------


## 0035

> میگم کجا گفتن از ۲۶ ام تا ۳۱ ام نتایج میاد؟


منم پرسیدم که قبل 25ام میاد یابعدش.گفتن بعدش

----------


## Yaghi

*چه وضعشه خدایی...*

----------


## elenaa

بچه ها خبر جدیدی هس؟!

----------


## Dr.Moein

آزاد کی میاد ؟؟؟ نتایج فرهنگیان کی میاد؟؟

----------


## gezero

والا با این نوناشون

----------


## .erfan.lo

خودتونو در گیر نکنین.....میاد.....بزودی از سایت سازمان سنجش

----------


## gezero

> خودتونو در گیر نکنین.....میاد.....بزودی از سایت سازمان سنجش


من تا 5 دقیقه پیش فک میکرم از سایت سازمان حفاظت از محیط زیست اعلام میشه

----------


## medicine121

تا یه سری از بچه ها یکی دو تا سکته رو رد کنن اومده 
والا عجله ندارن که :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27):

----------


## bvb09

کاش دیرتر بگن.....
کی حال داره بره دانشگاه؟؟
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## .erfan.lo

> من تا 5 دقیقه پیش فک میکرم از سایت سازمان حفاظت از محیط زیست اعلام میشه


یه نفرم از نادانی در بیاد یه نفرِ............. :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## javad1013

تو تلگرام یه خبری اومده بود ک تا 23 شهریور نهایتا میاد :Yahoo (110):

----------


## wight

> تو تلگرام یه خبری اومده بود ک تا 23 شهریور نهایتا میاد


چه کانالی؟

----------


## javad1013

> چه کانالی؟


نمیدونم!یکی از دوستان فرستاده بود
با اینکه نقل قولی از خبرگذاری ایلنا بود ولی من ک هرچی سرچ کردم چیزی دستگیرم نشد 
خبره موثقی نیست بازم

----------


## Mohands mm

*وای من دل تو دلم نیست تا حالا دوبار قلبم واستاده(خیلی خفیف)افتضاح ترین حس دنیا رو دارم.*

----------


## javad1013

این ک دیگه استرس نداره :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Unknown Soldier



----------


## javad1013

> 


اینو که همه میدونن :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Coyote

> تو تلگرام یه خبری اومده بود ک تا 23 شهریور نهایتا میاد


شاید شما این رو اشتباه گرفتین.

----------


## gezero

سایت سنجشم رفته رو هوا مثل اینکه 
میخواستیم بریم اعتراض کنیما :Yahoo (110):

----------

